# RCI Platinum Membership



## GTStone (Aug 22, 2011)

When RCI last year announced its Platinum membership, there was some discussion about its potentital value.

I realized that it was probably not a good investment, but I decided to spend the few extra dollars for a year to see if there was any value.  Here are a few observations:

1)  You will receive some nice brochures and a membership card.  The value probably ends there !  ( oops ... )

2)  They advertise "prioritiy service" for Platinum Members.  Well, the phone number they put on your card is the regular one everyone calls and there is no special service.  When I announced I am a Platinum member, the attitude was "so what"?

3)  My first attempt was to take advantage of their "free upgrade" to a larger unit.  It happened to be at my home resort, who told me they had space available but I would need to pay $ 200.  When I asked RCI, they quickly informed me "its not available to us."

4)  My second attempt was to see if I could secure a room for a couple of nights in one of the "hotels" that deposit with them.   I wanted anything within commuting distance of NYC for a non-holdiday weekend in November.  I was told there was nothing in the northeast !  When I asked about Platinum special inventory, I was finally told I could get one hotel room in NYC, but I had to take it for a week, and the cost in points was about $ 3,600 equivalent ( valued by maintenance fees ).  When I asked about the inventory the sales rep told me about I was informed there is no special inventory for Platinum members, no separate database, and of course "we can only give you something if its available."

5)  On my third attempt, I tried to book a week with my points on line, but the transaction failed when processing the payment, and then the week disappeared.  There was absolutely zero special help but finally on my 4th call and two plus hours later I reached a supervisior who did find the unit that disappeared, and did process the reservation ( using the same credit card which was quite good ).

My fee was simply the cost of doing research, and giving RCI an opportunity to shine.  The result is much more like trecking through mud and muck.  I won't renew the "service" ... and I share this for others considering the offer RCI keeps pushing.  BTW, as a platinum member you will still get constant solicitations to join the Platinum program !

Tim  :rofl:


----------



## siesta (Aug 22, 2011)

Haha, great update thanks.


----------



## dwgrant (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank-you for sharing your experiance.
Darrell in Ontario


----------



## fishingguy (Aug 23, 2011)

*not well thought-out... not universally implemented...*

One of the shortfalls that I see with the program, is that RCI controls TS exchange assignments at many resorts. [E.g. it's all done ahead of time by RCI; from the inventory RCI has taken-in from their members, that RCI keeps track of, and is totally out of the hands at the resort.] So in this case, that means that the resort might not even have capabilities to make changes, do upgrades, etc. from inventory that was given to RCI, or even see what inventory RCI has available at their resort at the time.  The only option they might have, is to dip into their own or other owner inventory -- which of course doesn't have anything to do with RCI's Platinum program.  A fatal flaw inherent to the program IMO, which results in a lot of finger pointing at times.

In this case, you'll have better luck contacting RCI for a possible Platinum upgrade, and not at the check-in desk or resort itself.  *[yeah, sure]*  Next time you are at your home resort, ask the resort manager if they bought into Platinum upgrades, or even if they have the capabilities to accommodate them.


----------



## GTStone (Aug 29, 2011)

In this case, I was informed by the resort they could do an upgrade for a fee.  I called RCI Platinum, and they told me they had no upgrades available.

The point is fairly simple.  RCI Platinum marketing claims all these wonderful features, but fails to mention "when available".  They claim there will be thousands of additional opportunities available, but in fact, they are NOT available.  

As I said in the beginning, I entered into this to see if there actually would be additional opportunities, but fully expecting it would not "work out".  I was right, and frankly, not that upset because I already had serious questions about the RCI program.  It was worth the $50 to be sure, and be able to speak from experience.  Of course, in the future, when they ask me to renew, I'm sure there will be lots more promises, but I'd rather spend the money taking my wife out for a nice meal and glass of wine !


----------



## ladycody (Sep 7, 2011)

I was considering this for the upgrade feature because I travel alot (relatively) in shoulder seasons/off seasons and thought it might be something that I could take advantage of.  After your post I think I'll wait and see if anyone is able to upgrade at all...cause right now I'm not feelin' it.   

I realize it's only $50 which is a drop in the bucket compared to most premier offerings in the timeshare world...but as mentioned...better spent on some quality family time if the value isn't in the program.


----------



## cclendinen (Sep 7, 2011)

*Has anyone received the upgrade?*

If anyone has in the Platinum program has every received an upgrade, please post.  I have not in the almost two years or Platinum membership.


----------



## vacationdoc (Sep 7, 2011)

This thread reported a couple of upgrades http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152138 but I have seen no value in having the platinum membership


----------



## on-the-go (Sep 11, 2011)

*RCI Platinum*

This past week or so, we enrolled in RCI's Platinum for the current yearly fee of $55.  Before we clicked on the "Platinum" button, our resort options were certainly limited.  After activating Platinum, many more options were available.  Just how easy it will be to get any of those weeks is yet to be seen.  

We signed up for Platinum to try to get a leg up on the unfair competition we face from points owners having first crack at our weeks inentory and from RCI using deposits in their for-cash rental pool.  After attending a couple of recent timeshare presentations, we understand that this is the direction the industry is headed.  We will resist and remain weeks owners until the end.  It just didn't make sense to pay out $18,000 and give up our weeks and still pay maintenance fees so that we could have the same level of trading opportunities we have now (or I hope we will still have).

If Wyndham/RCI hold the deeds and points-folks have, (well, points), then what is to stop Wy-RCI from changing the value of those points when they wish to?  If something trades for, say, 70,000 points today, will that trade cost 89,000 points when they decide it should cost that?  With a deed, you at least have ownership in your resort and you do have first reservation status there.  Why pay again when you'e already bought your time once?

My hope is that the Platinum level of RCI membership will give me better trade availability and if an upgrade is out there, then I'd be offered that, too.  This is our last chance to get RCI to work for us weeks-owners and not put us at such a disadvantage for not converting to their points-ony system.  As one timeshare sales person told us, that is the direction things are going and we'll be out of luck in a couple of years.

Anyone out there use Platinum Interchange?  How is that working for you?  Better than RCI?


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 11, 2011)

If you research the other threads about Platinum membership (including the sightings for Priority Access inventory in the Sightings forum), you can pretty easily determine whether or not it would work out for you.

Upgrades are going to be pretty rare, IMHO.  Inventory for the larger unit has to be available on RCI, 14 days or less before check-in.  That just doesn't happen very much.

Priority Access inventory is generally not very impressive, but there are a few gems there if your needs match up -- many hotels for about 10 units of trading power per week, and Affinia in NYC for half the trading power of MC or the HGVCs.

The one "sure" benefit is the rebates.  If you do more than about 2-3 combines, extra vacations or guest certificates per year, the membership will pay for itself.

The other benefits are just fluff, IMHO.


----------



## MLR (Oct 17, 2011)

*Glad to read these posts...............*

 Was glad to see these posts. Was considering  'donating' to the RCI Platinum fund but after reading these posts - I think I will wait........... Thought perhaps it would help to have priority searching - but I am not so sure that is worth the extra $$.  Love the info I find on these forums. Thanks everyone.


----------



## ran-ran (Dec 8, 2011)

*What benefits would make Platinum worth it?*

For a brief moment, I considered upgrading to Platinum but the benefits seem so few and I decided to pass.

I agree that the rebates are nice if you do a lot of combining and purchasing gift certificates as someone else mentioned.

The room upgrade is cool, but if it is not an automatic upgrade search on your behalf and you have to call every day, maybe even more than once a day to see if the upgrade is available for 14 days, how much do you really save for the aggravation?

What I would like to see are actual benefits like *the elimination of the 1 in 3, 4, or 5 rule for Platinum members. *That would be something tangible and useful immediately with a sense of knowing exactly what it is you are receiving. 

*What are your thoughts on benefits that would make Platinum worth it?*


----------



## sunshine4 (Dec 8, 2011)

I think that would be a great idea. Or in my opinion an ongoing search that really worked. Not charging upfront fees for an ongoing search. They are going to have to come up with something concrete for me to see the benefits. Not what ifs!


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 9, 2011)

ran-ran said:


> *What are your thoughts on benefits that would make Platinum worth it?*


So many possibilities, but I doubt RCI would consider most of them.  I'll throw out some ideas just in case someone who makes thesse kinds of decisions at RCI is listening:

1) Rebates on exchanges.
2) Higher priority on ongoing searches.
3) Upgrades to larger units ANYTIME, not just in the final 14 days.
4) Ability to swap an exchange for no charge or a minimal charge.  For instance, if we exchange for one property but something opens up that we like better for the same (or similar) dates.
5) Access to a special group of Vacation Guides (similar to the elite customer service airlines provide to their top customers).


----------



## ran-ran (Dec 9, 2011)

marlee73 said:


> I think that would be a great idea. Or in my opinion an ongoing search that really worked. Not charging upfront fees for an ongoing search. They are going to have to come up with something concrete for me to see the benefits. Not what ifs!



How difficult could it be if you were a Platinum member to search against an already reserved reservation? Why couldn't RCI accept your reservation and say on the 14th day prior to checkin, you call in to use that reserved week for an ongoing search for an upgraded room. The thought that you would have to keep calling RCI is just crazy and an total waste of time because you never know when they are going to have and/or release additional weeks.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 11, 2011)

Upgrades to larger units prior to 14 days if available for only the difference in tpu's or points.  

I booked a studio 3 months ago for a week in May because it was the only size available at the time.  I checked today and a 1 bedroom is available.  It has a higher points value and I would be willing to pay the difference but don't want to have to pay an additional exchange fee too.  I doubt it will still be available 5 months from now.  

It would be a useful platinum perk if it held the reservation for 1-2 days and allowed me to upgrade for the difference if I wanted to.


----------



## Jennie (Dec 17, 2011)

I became a Platinum member in June 2011. I have a Points and a weeks account. When I called they said that paying the Platinum upgrade fee for my Points account would automatically make my Weeks account Platinum too, at no extra cost. Okay, so I joined. 

I had several reservations already confirmed in both accounts at that time. I began with the Points account. Within each reservation, a new box appeared asking if I wanted to be upgraded if a larger unit became available within 14 days prior to check-in date. DUH! Why else would I have joined? 

When I called RCI and asked the VG "how dumb is that?" she explained that a unit upgrade might incur a higher housekeeping fee. When I asked how I could tell what that fee would be, she told me that it would appear on the next screen.I clicked "yes" or okay or whatever. The next screen showed something like an extra $10. to $20 fee. 

I used the back button to return to the option, deciding to not request it for this particular resort because I just needed a studio unit and if upgraded to a one bedroom, I would not have the gorgeous ocean view that only the studios have at this resort. 

The next time I logged into my account to review my other confirmed reservations, the above mentioned studio unit  was completely missing from my list. I had to call RCI to restore it. Okay--won't make that mistake again.

So, I reviewed my other reservations and checked the box indicating that I would like upgrades, if available, for all the others. 

When I logged back into my account a few days later, all of the reservations had a message asking if I wanted to receive an upgrade. DUH. So I checked "yes" again for 3 out of the 4 of them. 

Next day, I found all 4 of them with the upgrade boxes again unchecked. 

I called RCI and the VG had to get a supervisor to re-enter the correct info that "yes" I want an upgrade even though it may increase my housekeeping fee.

From that point in, the box next to each of my reservations remained checked "yes". 

I did not receive an upgrade for my first requested week but it was a major holiday week and the resort did seem full. 

For the second requested week, I received an Email 10 days in advance notifying me that I had been updraded from a one to a two bedroom unit in the Bahamas in July. That worked out fine.

For the third requested week, I received an Email 2 weeks in advance notifying that I was upgraded from a studio to a one bedroom unit. However, when I checked in after midnight, the desk clerk had no information about it and said her computer only showed me having a studio unit. She said I would have to call after 9:00 in the morning and speak with the manager. I asked her to call RCI but she claimed to not have their after-hours number and neither did I. That's a mistake I will not repeat. I was really tired and decided to sleep late and not bother to call for a unit change, since  I was alone and the studio unit was fine for my needs. 

When I subsequently checked my "Weeks" account, there was no indication of my Platinum membership. I called RCI and they "corrected" it. I went back and saw the change. I then checked the box next to each reservation stating that I wanted upgrades for all of them, if available.  It seemed to "take". But when I went back to the account two days later, the Platinum membership was visible but all of the upgrade requests were now "un-checked". 

Called RCI again and the VG put me on hold for awhile to talk with her supervisor. She then informed me that her sup was conferring with tech support to correct the problem. It took about 10 minutes but it was corrected and has stayed corrected ever since, at least on my computer screen. Each reservation continues to show that I want an upgrade. Whether or not I'll get one or more remains to be seen. But if I don't, I will request/demand a full or partial refund when it comes time to renew my membership next June. 

With all these "bugs" in their computer system who knows if the proper info is in place to produce what is promised and paid for. But this is RCI, after all, so we know better than to get our hopes up too high. Stay tuned!


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 17, 2011)

For my platinum account the box next to each reservation indicates that I should check if I do not want to be automatically upgraded if available at 14 days prior; not checked if I want the automatic upgrade.  I also assumed that the only reason I would check to not be upgraded was if I liked the view or location of a particular unit (if known) and did not want to risk the upgraded location.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 20, 2011)

Some of my exchanges show one way (where you have to opt into being considered for an upgrade) and others show the other way (where you have to opt out if you don't want an upgrade).


----------

